

Ask HN: Do startups hire Non-Tech Telecommuters? - LiveFoundry

Being in a location of the US that isn't anywhere near a hub for technological innovation, the job and internship market for startups in this region (southern FLA) is virtually non-existent, I need some advice.<p>I do understand the concept that business, marketing, sales, social media, and govt. relations positions are either rare(not needed) or are filled quickly. Being a non-technical entrepreneur with a desire to join a startup (even in an unpaid intern capacity), where should one look for such positions? It seems as if they don't exist? Would it be unprofessional to email a few startups offering my cover letter and resume for consideration?<p>Any insight would be greatly appreciated!
======
jeffwidman
drop me a line at jeff@pagelever.com - I've got some tasks you might find
interesting.

I've interned with TechStars, TechCrunch, Seth Godin, etc--so i have some
experience with what it's like to be an intern in a startup situation...

------
pitdesi
Drop me a line with your resume if you're interested in an internship with
FeeFighters. We have real stuff to work on that would be pretty valuable
training for the future.

Re: your question - it can't hurt to email your coverletter/resume around but
we get a lot of unsolicited ones that we generally trash.

